# Mixing grain free and grain inclusive



## LabLove (Jul 28, 2014)

Im wondering if its ok or really a bad thing to mix grain and grain free kibble to reduce the amount of grains my dogs eat in a day. People always mix in canned toppers on food all the time. If my dogs eat a chicken based food and both kibbles are chicken based, is it a problem if within the same brand?

Thanks


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't see a problem with mixing the kibbles. I've just read that you shouldn't mix raw and kibble in the same meal because they digest at very different rates. Why don't you just feed a low grain kibble? The new one from Italy, Farmina, has several low-grain varieties. I can't feed it b/c I have a dog with severe allergies to grains, but a lot of people on this forum have found it to be a good kibble.

I rotate kibbles by the bag with different protein sources/nutrient panels to make sure my dogs get a balanced diet. An analogy with humans: a meal can be very nutritious, but eating the same meal every day wouldn't be healthy b/c each meal has different nutrient levels; fine in some areas, but lacking in others.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I feed my dogs a mix of foods and haven't seen any issues. I change up their food almost daily, different proteins, brands, etc. Personally, I feel giving a vareity of foods is healthier for a dog than feeding the same thing over and over again.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I don't see that there would be any issues with that. As long as your dog doesn't have any issues to the grain inclusive foods then that should be fine. I know a lot of people who mix foods, not only grain inclusive and grain free but also just different meats to give them variety. What really matters is how your dog does on it. If your dog does well doing that then I'd say you found the perfect thing.


----------



## LabLove (Jul 28, 2014)

I do rotate quite often between Dr Tims, Annamaet, and Victor. I have one dog (Whitney) that does great on grain free foods. She has spay incontinence and if she eats grain free or mix of grain and grain free, she doesnt leak. It sounds weird but it works and she doesnt need any Proin. I have one (Nala)that does better on grain free but doesnt need to really eat it. I have noticed her belly isnt as gassy (no farting LOL) if she eats a grain free food or a mix like my other dog. My third dog (Apollo) can eat anything.

So I was wondering if I mix the grain and grain free two together (Which I have done) is really causing any issues? Im not one to think every dog needs grain free but two of mine do better eating it. I guess it comes down to money I suppose because going through three bags of grain free is a little pricey for me and if I can buy a regular bag and add it in, I can save a little money. Am I just nuts? LOL


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The best way to feed is to feed what works for your dog. If mixing works then there you have it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if you want to reduce the amount of grain your dog is eating don't feed him
grain inclusive food.


----------

